
Image Analogies using Neural Networks - syrusakbary
https://github.com/awentzonline/image-analogies/?
======
fchollet
It's really neat stuff. The 3rd example is especially stunning.

For more projects like this, you can also check out the neural style transfer
implementation in Keras:
[https://github.com/fchollet/keras/blob/master/examples/neura...](https://github.com/fchollet/keras/blob/master/examples/neural_style_transfer.py)

This is the script that OP's project was adapted from.

------
RockyMcNuts
See also [http://ostagram.ru](http://ostagram.ru) for some very striking
neural network art mashups.

------
exit
the third "analogy" leaves me speechless. i wonder how disruptive this could
become to the graphic design industry.

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/awentzonline/image-
analogi...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/awentzonline/image-
analogies/master/images/sugarskull-analogy.jpg)

~~~
LoSboccacc
unless someone goes and creates a easy to use standalone package, very little.

this guy had the right idea
[http://ostagram.ru/static_pages/lenta?last_days=30](http://ostagram.ru/static_pages/lenta?last_days=30)

but the service costs an arm and a leg to run on current cuda clouds

first to get to a standalone python or ios version takes all :D

~~~
pierrec
The "original" cloud version is [http://deepart.io](http://deepart.io)

As for an easy standalone version, it wouldn't have huge potential,
considering the inevitable GPU / computing power requirements.

~~~
mdda
This makes me a little sad, though : "University of Tübingen has a pending
patent application for the Neural Art technology."

~~~
LoSboccacc
I wonder what google would have to say since it's built from deep dream
experience. Also it was recently improved with newer tech which may very well
be non infringing

------
amelius
This made me think of the PatchMatch algorithm, see e.g. [1].

It is almost as if this is a generalization of that algorithm. It would be
interesting to know if that is the case (for example, it would be interesting
to know if the examples from the patchmatch papers can be reproduced with this
image analogies algorithm).

[1] [https://vimeo.com/5024379](https://vimeo.com/5024379)

~~~
awentzonline
That's pretty cool. The patch matching in neural image analogies is based on
this:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1601.04589v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1601.04589v1.pdf)

------
jawns
Can someone who's more familiar with this stuff give me an idea of how to go
about trying it?

Is it possible to just spin up an Amazon EC2 instance and make it work?

If so, how long would it take, and how much would it cost, to produce one
hybrid image? (Let's say something small, like 640x480 pixels.)

We're not talking hours of processing time per image, right?

~~~
matsiyatzy
I've tried colorizing photos with this code (result here :
[https://twitter.com/matsiyatzy/status/706270684209680384](https://twitter.com/matsiyatzy/status/706270684209680384))
using EC2 instances. It's pretty fast, around 10-15 minutes, though you'll
definitely want GPU-instances with CuDNN drivers installed (which can be a bit
tedious to set up).

